# What are the literary devices in the story of an hour?



## Ridgeway (Jul 1, 2010)

what are the literary devices in the story of an hour and some examples? trying to get the juices flowing for my paper.
Cho Yung Teahttp://www.healthproductreviewers.com/gleamify-teeth-whitening-pens-reviews.html


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 1, 2010)

<insert JokeAboutCombatTakingMoreThanAnHour>


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 1, 2010)

Ridgeway, you're showing some of the same signs as a spammer. Want to take a second and prove that you're real?


----------

